
Who Runs the World? Microsoft Excel - coconido
https://medium.com/@nicolos/who-runs-the-world-microsoft-excel-f8cf2685d013
======
ratsmack
Excel, or more generically, spreadsheets are useful for many different
projects. But they are also responsible for many computational errors because
of their use for things that should be done with a statically constrained
system or program.

